# metalog.conf : where has it to be placed

## tebers

Where has the config file now really to reside ?

The docs I have read so far say in /etc

But the emerge put an /etc/metalog/metalog.conf ??

what is correct ?

Thorsten

----------

## klieber

I believe either should work just fine.  Gentoo seems to like putting it in /etc/metalog/metalog.conf, so unless you're having problems with it, I'd leave it there.  (mine seems to work fine)

--kurt

----------

